# In UK, how to get Caltrate and Equilactin



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

I am in the United Kingdom and want to know how to get my hands on Caltrate and Equilactin. I am having a rather hard time finding them, which is doing little for my IBD-very-D bout that I am having currently!


----------



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello Wounded Healer,You can get Caltrate calcium tablets from most Boots the Chemist shops. They are about ï¿½7.95 for 60 tabs I think. You can also get them online from Boots (the address is www.wellbeing.com). I'm not sure about the Equilactin though, sorry.Hope this helps,Michelle.


----------

